# Get to Telegram folder and system folders in Win10 Mobile Without jailbreak ...



## microtech.ae (Jan 7, 2016)

*Hi . I just read this thread in a windowsPhone website and just wanted to share !
By this way you'll be allowed to access telegram folder like Android and access to videos and pics that are downloaded but not saved.
WithOut Jailbreak
-------------------------------------------------
1-Open Telegram App on your Win 10 device .
2-Just download a video ( Just video or a file ) not picture or voice ! 
3-Lunch File Explorer and open recent part.





4-Hold on file you've downloaded. Then click on properties ...




5-Tap on that ( return to main folder ) .




6-You've accessed to telegram folder and by tapping that button again you'll access main folder of system ! 








-----------------------------------------------------
Wish you success :good::good::angel:*


----------



## sensboston (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing; it's an interesting hole however it looks not very promising for interop unlock purposes.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 8, 2016)

Have you tried with this?  Open with files explorer on sdcard.


----------

